

How Keys Work - Explained in one simple GIF - ngoel36
http://gizmodo.com/5977794/how-keys-work-explained-in-one-perfect-animated-gif

======
ZeroGravitas
Animated GIFs continue to rub our faces in Apple, Nokia and Microsoft's
refusal to support royalty free video on the web.

------
lutusp
The GIF also reveals why it's so easy to pick locks, and (to a mechanically
inclined person) how to do it.

